# PHP 5.3.0 setup



## wheresmyres (Oct 27, 2009)

OS: Windows Vista

I've installed Apache 2.2 and it's working just fine. I'm now attempting to install PHP 5.3.0 as I've done before, but it's not recognizing apache server. Why? When I get to "select the web server you wish to setup", I get the following options:

IIS FastCGI
Other CGI
Do not setup a web server

Any reason it doesn't show Apache? I did change the install directory for both apache and PHP so that they're under C:\{app name}, but I don't see where that would be a problem. Apache is running. If I select the last option, can I set it up manually?

Thanks. Hopefully not a stupid question.


----------

